# NOC 2173 is full, any idea about Express entry?



## piyushsuri (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Since cap for NOC 2173 has reached its limit so wanted to have inputs from all of you regarding what should be the next steps in that case?

Shall i wait for the express entry launching in January or shall i go for Australia as an option.

As per one of the website. The Express Entry System is a two (2) stage process:

Stage I: 
Applicants who qualify the basic eligibility criteria have to complete an Online Application Form (Express Entry Profile) which includes information regarding your skills, work experience, language ability, education and other important details regarding your profile which will determine individual’s eligibility.
Applications/Candidates will be ranked among the pool of applications based on their individual score.

Stage II:

If a candidate does not already have a valid job offer from a Canadian employer or a provincial/territorial nomination, he or she must register with the Government of Canada's Job Bank which will connect him or her with eligible Canadian employers.

Where applicable, employers will be required to obtain a Labour Market Impact Assessment from Employment and Social Development Canada. There will be no fee for Labour Market Impact Assessments for permanent residence applications under the Express Entry system.

Stage 1 is clear and simple. But Stage 2 seems a bit twisted. Please suggest if this process will be easier and what will be the things driving this? All the suggestions and information is most welcomed..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wait for Express Entry of apply for Australia? => that depends on where you want to live. 
If you are ok with both countries, don't take any risk and apply for both countries. When you apply for Express Entry, it doesn't mean you will be granted a visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyushsuri said:


> Shall i wait for the express entry launching in January or shall i go for Australia as an option.




Shouldn't you decide based on where you want to live?


----------

